# How do you become a "Golden Herd Member"?



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 31, 2012)

How do you become a Golden Herd Member? I see the people that are have gold, like the mods have purple. What is it and how? Thanks!!


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14032


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 31, 2012)

Thanks!! Tempted...


----------

